# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Tact, CRM-focused virtual assistant for Amazon's Alexa, Tactile, Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tactile, Inc.

Home page - tact.ai/tactforalexa

----------


## Airicist

Tact Demo — by the Founder & CEO (via AppMavericks)

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Salesforce MVP Becka Dente chatted with Tact Founder and CEO Chuck Ganapathi to discuss the app that gives sales reps a natural way to interact with people and systems in their daily lives through touch, text, and voice, thus increasing sales productivity.

----------

